# Epson, alignement des têtes



## 8enoit (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai de temps en temps des pts pb avec mon imprimante (Epson 1160): têtes bouchées ou mal alignées.  Cette fois-ci c'est un peu différent.  Il y a une espèce de flou: les lignes horizontales ne s'alignent absolument pas ou sont floues dans le sens vertical.

J'ai fait plusieurs fois les réparations nécessaires avec Epson Printer Utility (enfin fonctionnel!), rien à faire.  Je joins en annexe les photos des impressions après "réparations".
J'ai l'impression que la tête est abîmée.  Comment la réparer ou la nettoyer?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## wip (30 Octobre 2006)

Salut 

Ta cartouche noire à visiblement un souci. Essayes voir avec une neuve. Et si ça marche, essaye de te faire rembourser la défectueuse par Epson (au prix que ça coute...  ).

@+


----------



## 8enoit (30 Octobre 2006)

Mais la cartouche ne comporte pas de t&#234;tes.  N'est-elle pas un simple r&#233;servoir? Comment son remplacement pourrait-il r&#233;parer les t&#234;tes d'impression?


----------



## wip (31 Octobre 2006)

Bens! a dit:


> Mais la cartouche ne comporte pas de têtes. N'est-elle pas un simple réservoir? Comment son remplacement pourrait-il réparer les têtes d'impression?


Les deux technologies existent. Certaines cartouches comportent des têtes d'impression, d'autres non.
Et la dessus, la doc ne dit rien :hein: . Mais si les têtes sont indépendantes de la cartouche, je vois pas trop comment réparer...


----------



## 8enoit (4 Mai 2007)

Pour clôturer le sujet:
après avoir débouché les têtes avec le soft Epson fourni, sans effet, j'ai acheté une cartouche de nettoyage sur C-compatible
J'ai comme l'indiquait la notice, passé 5 fois la cartouche pour bien nettoyer: résultat, une nouvelle jeunesse pour mon imprimante!!    
Et moi qui étais prêt à la mettre à la casse et à en racheter une nouvelle tellement je pensais le problème insoluble (têtes foutues).  D'autant que le vendeur de l'imprimante me proposait de la ramener en usine (3 semaines), frais minimum pour transport et ouverture machine : 100 eur! Dissuasif.   
Merci au fournisseur.


----------

